# Need a good speckled trout recipe



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Fiance says not fried, or anything too fattening. 

What is a recipe I can make that is tasty, quick, easy and made with common ingredients that I should have in my house (we have a good selection now) for tonite?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

One of my favorites is:
put fillets in a ziploc bag, cover to the top of the fillets with italian dressing. add just enough red wine to turn the marinade a dark pink when you shake it up. juice a lime, and toss in some garlic salt, pepper, and tony's. marinade for an hour or longer if you can. grill or bake and pour the excess marinade on while the fillets while they are cooking, or just cook in a foil packet. my buddy and i came up with that one night when we were drunk and wanted to try something new.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

TAKE FILLETS AND CUT IN DECENT CHUNKS, ABOUT LIKE YOU WOULD FRY, SEASON WITH TONY CHASTERIES, WRAP WITH JALEPENO AND BACON, TOOTHPICK IT, AND GRILL IT, BASTE IT WITH A BUTTER AND LIME SAUCE


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

My wife has pretty much quit frying. (Health issues) Try brushing with olive oil & coating with panco bread crumbs with a little salt & pepper. Set your oven temp. to 375. Cook about 20 min. on one side and then flip over, then just keep an eye on it till it browns. You might even mix a little seasoned fish fry with the panco for a different taste.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look up grilled fish tacos on the recipe board and how to grill fish, both have been discussed in detail.....i highly recc. either


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Take a tablespoon of olive oil and thinly coat a pan (use a paper towel to spread it around-just a thin coat is all ya need-makes it "healthy". Take fillets and season with red or cayenne pepper, red pepper flakes, garlic powder (light-use very little), rosemary, parsley, black pepper and salt. Heat pan on high for 1-2 minutes until real hot (don't make oil smoke), drop fillet in, cook for 1 minute and then "drizzle" brandy (Couvasier-not peach stuff) over it very lightly (just kind of dripping it over fillet while thumb covers mouth of bottle, not bathing it), flip fillet and drizzle again. Should be done and ready to eat in less than 3-5 minutes at most-it is not blackened, just glazed and the brandy should add a nice flavor, not overpower it. Serve with a rice pilaf or polenta, spinach and salad. Has served me well on some dates!!!


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

You can do what my friend decided to do last wednesday night. 

We caught 4 fifteen inch trout and were camping on a spoil island.

He had a few beers and we kept telling him that the fire was too hot. Ohh no it wasnt he said, we sat back and just watched he put some tony's on the fish. The fish came out like a piece of charcoal and we gave it to the dog.The dog seemed to like it though. I had to go back home cause I had work but I left still hungry.

Sorry now im ranting.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Absolutely NO NEED to try to get to fancy with fresh speckeled trout fillets. It brings it's OWN flavor to the party. All I do is rinse the fillets with cool fresh tap water and coat with a mixture of yellow cornmeal, a little salt and a little Paul Prudhommes blackended redfish seasoning mix. Fry in hot peanut oil until golden brown. The fish inside will be sweet tender and flaky. Trust me here, if you cover that fish with all those marinade and bacon etc you cover up the flavor of the fish. The mission here is to ACCENT the flavor of the fish not to cover it up a bunch of heavy flavorings and spices. Always let the flavor of the fish be the star of the show. You'll be happy if you do.  Unless of course you don't like the taste of fish....LOL! In that case load it up....


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Absolutely NO NEED to try to get to fancy with fresh speckeled trout fillets. It brings it's OWN flavor to the party. All I do is rinse the fillets with cool fresh tap water and coat with a mixture of yellow cornmeal, a little salt and a little Paul Prudhommes blackended redfish seasoning mix. Fry in hot peanut oil until golden brown. The fish inside will be sweet tender and flaky. Trust me here, if you cover that fish with all those marinade and bacon etc you cover up the flavor of the fish. The mission here is to ACCENT the flavor of the fish not to cover it up a bunch of heavy flavorings and spices. Always let the flavor of the fish be the star of the show. You'll be happy if you do.  Unless of course you don't like the taste of fish....LOL! In that case load it up....


X2


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

I am very impressed with all your replys.
But to me trout is very good just wrap in foil and top with little butter, white wine, and lemon slices S&P. Bake in a 375 oven until done. Excellent and very classic dish. Also can be done in wax paper or my personal fav banana leaves. Just keep it simple, dont try and hide the flavor of the fish, ENHANCE the flavor of the fish!


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I make what I call "Pico trout"... place trout in shallow baking dish lightly coated w/
evoo, mix up diced tomatoes, jalapenos, and cilantro and cover trout with a
generous amount of pico. Put in oven at 350 for 15 minutes covered, uncover for
3-5 minutes. Season fillets before cooking if you like...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*Trout Amandine with Creole Meuniere Sauce*


6 Gulf speckled trout fillets
*(8 oz ea); skinned*


1 c Milk
2 c Flour
2 tb Butter
1/3 c Olive oil
3/4 c Worcestershire Sauce
2 Whole Lemons; skin, pith
2 Bay leaves
3/4 lb Cold butter; cubed
1 c Sliced almonds
1 tb Chopped parsley
2 tb Chopped green onions
*Instructions*

* Note: See the "Emerils Essence Information" recipe which is included in this collection. Season the fillets with Emerils Essence. Place the fillets in a glass bowl and cover with the milk. Cover the bowl and place in the refrigerator. Refrigerate for 1 hour. Remove the bowl from the refrigerator and drain. Season the flour with Essence. Dredge the fillets in the seasoned flour, coating the fillets completely. In a large saute pan, heat 2 tablespoons of the butter and the olive oil together. When the oil is hot, pan-fry the fillets for 3 to 4 minutes on each side or until the fillets are golden. Remove the fillets from the pan and drain on a paper-lined plate. Season the fillets with Essence. Set the fish aside. Pour the oil from the skillet, leaving the browned bits in the pan. Stir in the Worcestershire sauce, lemons and bay leaves. Bring the liquid up to a simmer and simmer the liquid until it reduces by 2/3, about 4 minutes. Remove the lemon pith. Whisk the cold butter cubes into the sauce, a cube at a time, until all the butter is incorporated. The sauce should be thick and coat the back of a spoon. Stir in the almond slices. To serve, place one fillet in the center of each plate. Spoon the sauce over the fish and garnish with parsley and green onions


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Thin some bottled Ranch Dressing with water (roughly 2 parts ranch to 1 part water) and dip the fillets in the Ranch dressing. Lay them on a baking sheet and sprinkle some fresh parmesian cheese on top and add some tony's or salt and pepper.

Bake in a 400 degree oven until the fish flakes and the cheese melts and starts to turn golden brown. 

Serve with pilaf and some green beans or asparagus.

mmmmmm.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree with the "don't hide the flavor of the fish" comments... 

BUT if you like the fish fajitas at Josies in POC... take your fillets along with some tomato wedges, onions, mushrooms, jalapenos halves, put on some fabuloso fajita marinade, some slap yo mama, wrap it up in tin foil and put on the grill ( not over direct heat ) for about 15-20 minutes. serve with the usual fajita fixin's...YUM!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i just made this recipe up awhile back, but it totally rocked.

in a large pan, cover about half of the bottom with extra virgin olive oil. saute in the olive one large finely diced onion, one poblano pepper, one whole fresh garlic, and one can of diced tomatoes.

when veges are tender, move them aside and place trout in pan. saute about three minutes, then turn the trout over and repeat.

when done, plate trout and cover with cooked veges. mmmm


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Absolutely NO NEED to try to get to fancy with fresh speckeled trout fillets. It brings it's OWN flavor to the party. All I do is rinse the fillets with cool fresh tap water and coat with a mixture of yellow cornmeal, a little salt and a little Paul Prudhommes blackended redfish seasoning mix. Fry in hot peanut oil until golden brown. The fish inside will be sweet tender and flaky. Trust me here, if you cover that fish with all those marinade and bacon etc you cover up the flavor of the fish. The mission here is to ACCENT the flavor of the fish not to cover it up a bunch of heavy flavorings and spices. Always let the flavor of the fish be the star of the show. You'll be happy if you do.  Unless of course you don't like the taste of fish....LOL! In that case load it up....


I agree, though he doesnt want to fry them. Grill with olive oil or butter, tony c's and garlic, maybe a tad of lemon... dont cover up the flavor of good clean trout!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I like to throw the filets in ice water as soon as they are cleaned for about 15 minutes, and then freeze/cook, takes some of the oil out of filet. I love speckled trout, but some people say they taste fishy, an old flounder gigger taught me that trick. rs


----------



## Jestrwood (Apr 19, 2009)

*Tasty and easy.*

An easy and cheap one is to just melt some butter in a bowl, add some lemon juice, garlic powder and some kind of multi-seasoned salt to it. Stir it around and dump it over the trout on some foil in a baking sheet and bake on 375 for about 20 min.

Good eatin!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*easy*

On a plate mix a small pile of roughly 60% Italian Bread Crumbs (sold in a round box) and 40% Kraft Parmesan Cheese (from the plastic container). Sprinkle a little Tony C's on the fillets and then coat with the mixture. Pan saute (a grill pan is best) in an olive oil/ real butter mixture (mostly olive oil) until golden brown on both sides. Note that no fresh ingredients are required...you can have all this stuff ready any time.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

*Use 4 to 5 Trout or Spanish Mackerel fillets
Preheat the oven to 350*
Pat the fillets completely dry
Place the fillets in the bottom of a clear glass baking pan
Let the fillets set while you mix the following in a bowl:
**1cup Mayonnaise (no miracle whip)
1cup Sour cream
1 packet 1oz. of Hidden Valley Ranch dry dressing mix**
Spread the mixture over the fish in the baking pan
Bake in the oven at 350* for 20-25 min. until you see it bubble around the fillets
Take the baking pan out and add **32oz of French's French fried onions.*
*(It's the same fried onions you see on a green bean casserole)**
Put back in the oven at 350* for 5-10 min. Don't let the onions get too dark.*


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> *Use 4 to 5 Trout or Spanish Mackerel fillets*
> *Preheat the oven to 350**
> *Pat the fillets completely dry*
> *Place the fillets in the bottom of a clear glass baking pan*
> ...


This is the exact recipe I was going to post. It was in one of those saltwater fishing newspapers. I tried it last week and it was awesome. Technically it wasn't fried, but it had to be a little on the fattening side.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I love to make fish cakes out of them.

Crumble 2 sleeves of saltine crackers
small dice 1 bell pepper (I usually use 2 halves one red one yellow)
tonys to taste
dice celery (add it if you want)

Mix in a bowl

Boil water, as soon as it boils cut the flame off and poach the fish (about 10 fillets) for 3 minutes or so. Remove the water and crumble the fish with a fork. Add it to the mix above and stir in eggs till you can make pattys out of it that wont fall apart.

Then I take the pattys outside and BBQ till they are golden brown.

You can serve them as fish cakes with cocktail sauce or as a fish cake burgers.

Trust me they are great!!


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

I bake trout in the oven or on the pit. Take a pan drizzle red wine vinegrette on on the bottom. take your seasoned fillets(season as you like) lay them in the pan and then drizzle more on top of the filets cover with some diced tomatoes bake and ummm ummm ummmm !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

What's the best way to grill trout fillets (w/skin still on)? I figured just salt/pepper, little evoo or canola so it wont stick and finish it off with a squeeze of lemon. Any suggestions?


----------

